
Ask HN: Anyone doing hololens dev in Toronto? - cfs_lee
I&#x27;ve jumped into Unity and really enjoying it, but I&#x27;m working alone. Curious if anyone in Toronto is working with hololens.
======
sharemywin
how long does the battery last?

